# Cruze Ventvisors..



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

When I bought my cruze I was told that only in-channel ventvisors were avaliable but they were known to mess us the window the seal and the window track and weren't recommended. Personally I never liked the in-channel anyways. I found it hard to believe that Auto Ventshade didn't make the regular stick on ventvisors for a cruze and called around to all the local part stores and the dealer was right; kinda. Everywhere I called said they weren't available and even a few parts websites didn't list anything. But I went onto AVS's actual website and sure enough there was a part number for the cruze. I again called the local part stores with the item number and only one actually had the number in their system but it still wasn't listed with the car. A few days ago when I ordered my Husky cargo liner from AutoAnything, the ventvisors were now available. Needless to say I added them to my order. I know not everyone is a fan of them but I have had them on every car I have ever owned and do like them. Got them installed today... In case anyone was interested the AVS item # is 94611 and that's for the 4 piece set. AutoAnything.com has them for $59.36 but they price matched the local parts store's price of $49.99... Here is a pic....


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I have them on every car I had too. Your rear one looks “too short”. I bought something else, made in USA, take a look here:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
I’ll take a few pictures with my car tomorrow.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Here they are....


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I do like that they got across the little back window as well...


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually ordered the in-line vent visors from weather tech. Ordered them back in the beginning of January and still am awaiting shipment. Supposedly they got them in last week so hopefully get shipped soon.


----------



## jctopbro8 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone have any updated information about vent visors that are not in-channel that also cover the small non-moving window on the rear doors? 
The ones mentioned in the eBay link are not getting good reviews from what I can find.


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

autozone and pepboys both can get you the non in channel avs vent shades I got mine at summit


----------

